# How Fast at Bedford Autodrome



## trevor0760 (Jul 5, 2009)

I know a lot of owners like the power upgrades to go faster in a straight line. However, for those of you who want to see how fast your Nissan GTR (the car that can drive iteself NOT) and more importantly you, can lap a race track in relative safety, then it's time to head off to Bedford Autodrome on one of the "How Fast Days". After an hours practice on one of the safest circuits you will ever drive, you get an out lap, two timed flying laps and an in lap. 

There are two main categories. i.e. Modified and standard cars with sub categories for sports car, hot hatch etc. This is the same track as used by Evo magazing but without the cones on the exit to stop you taking advantage. Evo drivers just wouldn't do that would they!

You can see how good you and your equiment is compared to your mates and you can also test yourself against the Evo bench mark as can be viewed in the back of their magazine. Good luck!


----------

